# Cockatiel Will Not 'Step Up'



## marty10f (Aug 2, 2012)

Alright, so I have gotten to the point where he will take food from me and he no longer lunges at me when I reach my hand in the cage. But I'm having a bit if a problem. Once I get him out of the cage using the 'stick' method, I will hold the stick close to me. When I try to put my finger near his belly, he bows his head down not letting me near his stomach. I realize that he is scared because he is slightly shaking so how can I get him to trust me and get him to step up.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Does he let you pet him? It seems to me like bowing his head is him asking for scritches.


----------



## bmcgowen135 (Oct 10, 2012)

This is exactly what Sunny is doing for me too. Had a few people on the forum give me pointers on what to do. I haven't had a chance to try it yet but if it works i'll let you know. Sounds like our tiel's might have the same thing going on.

Sunny will actually rub his head against my finger to get his own scritches if i'm not fast enough for him


----------



## Bird Junky (Jul 24, 2012)

marty10f said:


> Alright, so I have gotten to the point where he will take food from me and he no longer lunges at me when I reach my hand in the cage. But I'm having a bit if a problem. Once I get him out of the cage using the 'stick' method, I will hold the stick close to me. When I try to put my finger near his belly, he bows his head down not letting me near his stomach. I realize that he is scared because he is slightly shaking so how can I get him to trust me and get him to step up.



*Hi. Try this, & little treat is the best tool you have. Never forget to use one.

B.J's. TEACH STEP-UP

Hold your hand with your index finger extended & hold your birds favourite treat with your thumb, just far enough away from the perch so the bird has to step onto your finger to reach the treat. 
Say "come on" or whatever you like just be consistent. Do not poke a reluctant bird, you want to invite not bully your bird. 
A poked bird has several options, a shy nervous bird will retreat, as you probably would if it happened to you. A more confident bird will step-up to show you he isn't backing down. Not because he thinks, poke means step-up. A laid back bird who goes through life taking the easy road, will step-up only to regain his balance. Poking will not guarantee 100% step-up. 
If it doesn't happen today it may tomorrow. How you treat his reluctance to step-up will have a marked affect on his eagerness to bond with you in the future. His trust has to be earned & once established, the bird will step-up without any hesitation. 
Step up is the most important part of the whole bonding, befriending process, so be sure your bird will step-up every time before moving on.To allowing him his first fly round. 
When Its time to put him to bed. Arm yourself with his favourite treat. Get him to step-up & put him back in his cage.......B.J. 
*


----------



## shellbeh (Sep 6, 2012)

Until today I was having the exact same problem as you - my cockatiel would push my hand or the perch away with his head and hiss unless I had a treat in front of him. I have got him to step up onto a perch on command using clicker techniques. I don't have a real clicker yet but I just made a click noise with my mouth. Moving really slowly I bribed him to touch the perch using some millet spray saying "step up" and every time he touched the perch I would click and give him the treat. Now he knows exactly what to do and jumps up onto the stick without me holding a bribe in front of him (but I treat him afterwards of course). Up till now we have been working in the cage and now I just have to get him to stay on the perch long enough to get him out so we can play outside the cage! Such a break through!


----------



## marty10f (Aug 2, 2012)

Super sorry for the 3 week late reply, school can be a pain sometimes. But from what you guys are saying, no. When I try to scratch his head, he will give me the "biting warning signs" and I'll have to back away, soooo whats up??


----------



## rashid100 (Oct 3, 2012)

that was exactly what my tiel did!!!!!!!! its very frustrating try giving him scratches when he does that.. eventually, mine got used to me.. i used the millet method


----------



## Bird Junky (Jul 24, 2012)

shellbeh said:


> Until today I was having the exact same problem as you - my cockatiel would push my hand or the perch away with his head and hiss unless I had a treat in front of him. I have got him to step up onto a perch on command using clicker techniques. I don't have a real clicker yet but I just made a click noise with my mouth. Moving really slowly I bribed him to touch the perch using some millet spray saying "step up" and every time he touched the perch I would click and give him the treat. Now he knows exactly what to do and jumps up onto the stick without me holding a bribe in front of him (but I treat him afterwards of course). Up till now we have been working in the cage and now I just have to get him to stay on the perch long enough to get him out so we can play outside the cage! Such a break through!


*Hi I know it's OFF TOPIC But just like to mention that you could have said
something like "GOOD BOY" instead of making the sound or using a clicker.
You could inadvertently be teaching your bird the clicking sound & you
don't want to hear that 24-7, do you????....B.J.*


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Bird Junky said:


> *Hi I know it's OFF TOPIC But just like to mention that you could have said
> something like "GOOD BOY" instead of making the sound or using a clicker.
> You could inadvertently be teaching your bird the clicking sound & you
> don't want to hear that 24-7, do you????....B.J.*


Clicker training is a very well-respected technique. Since it also seems to be working in this situation, i see no reason to question it.


----------



## Bird Junky (Jul 24, 2012)

enigma731 said:


> Clicker training is a very well-respected technique. Since it also seems to be working in this situation, i see no reason to question it.


*Hi I wasn't questioning it... Like all trainers I know it's a great help to those
people who have difficulty coordinating speech & movement & of course
those with a speech impediment. I gave a few demonstrations at the local
deaf institute way back in the 70's. Lol. I was just reminding owners of the
dangers of a repetitive sound in the the presence of mimic.....B.J. 
*


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I doubt the bird would mimic the sound THAT much, especially if they learn to associate it with stepping up and receiving a treat. So far I haven't heard of any members using this method complaining of it.


----------

